# Starre Tank with 0.25ohm Dual Vertical Coil



## HealthCabin (25/3/15)

The FreeMax Starre DVC Tank is the first dual vertical coil glassomizer, it compatible with most mechanical mods and 30W variable voltage and wattage battery, it is very similar to the Atlantis but with .25ohm DVC heads. The Starre Dual Vertical Coil come in 0.25 ohm and 0.5ohm, it is made with USA A1 Kanthal Wire and surgical grade cotton.


----------



## Scorocket22 (25/3/15)

Looks just like the atlantis!


----------



## HealthCabin (25/3/15)

ScorpionL2K said:


> Looks just like the atlantis!



Similar, but not bad for this one. I have one sample now, and used it several time. It worked great.


----------

